# OEM intercooler?



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Can I OEM+ intercooler that is a direct swap for a MK6 GTI or TDI? 

OEM+ or as close as I can get is the name of the game for my build.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

you want a FMIC not the oem type that is a pain to install b/c you have to fit it behind the radiator. make sure you get a FMIC or a SMIC depending on what you want to acheive


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> you want a FMIC not the oem type that is a pain to install b/c you have to fit it behind the radiator. make sure you get a FMIC or a SMIC depending on what you want to acheive


 Why is taking the radiator out a PITA? Isn't that how an OEM upgrade is done on a GTI?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes the GTI intercooler will fit.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes the GTI intercooler will fit.


 Can I drive around with it in there until I get the rest of the FI setup built?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sure just cap off the inlet and outlet so debris doesn't get in there.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sure just cap off the inlet and outlet so debris doesn't get in there.


 Good man!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

bobsuncle said:


> Good man!


 but the oem intercooler is barely adequate for a k03 why would you use it for turbo'ing your 2.5?:screwy:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> but the oem intercooler is barely adequate for a k03 why would you use it for turbo'ing your 2.5?:screwy:


 I said an OEM+ intercooler. An S4 intercooler is a direct swap as is a golf R intercooler. 

It's already designed to fit there, and I don't have to hack up the body to get it in.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

bobsuncle said:


> I said an OEM+ intercooler. An S4 intercooler is a direct swap as is a golf R intercooler.
> 
> It's already designed to fit there, and I don't have to hack up the body to get it in.


Dont know about the S4(I assume you mean S3)

yes the R intercooler is but still not adequate for a 2.5T. They are better then a regular gti but still worth upgrading when doing any performance upgrades to that car so why even bother with it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> Dont know about the S4(I assume you mean S3)
> 
> yes the R intercooler is but still not adequate for a 2.5T. They are better then a regular gti but still worth upgrading when doing any performance upgrades to that car so why even bother with it.


How exactly is it not? Just curious, as the Gorf ic is good for about ~350, APR ~550-600. I don't see it having any more adverse effects as say the side mount that comes with the C2 kit. Seems like Bob want 225-250whp I think a Golf R ic would be pretty sufficient, no?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its about effective heat ranges.

all intercoolers will cool things down... but you want it to be as efficient as possible, to attain the lowest possible running intake temps.

when its said that it isnt "good enough" means that the temps achieved wont be near ideal.

turbo= heat.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I just came in to say yes they fit. The APR ic is more than efficient for 250hp. But pricey, and still will need custom plumbing per the obvious reasons, biggest being TB placement. If stealth was my goal I would just get a fmic and have it powdered black.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I just came in to say yes they fit. The APR ic is more than efficient for 250hp. But pricey, and still will need custom plumbing per the obvious reasons, biggest being TB placement. If stealth was my goal I would just get a fmic and have it powdered black.


there are many many proper and effective solutions to a "sleeper" turbo or an unseen one.

idk why OP is so determined to waste money.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> there are many many proper and effective solutions to a "sleeper" turbo or an unseen one.
> 
> idk why OP is so determined to waste money.


Exactly. From his threads I feel like he is somebodies prisoner... Maybe mommy and daddy? Can't mod the car per their inspection " morality clause"...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> How exactly is it not? Just curious, as the Gorf ic is good for about ~350, APR ~550-600. I don't see it having any more adverse effects as say the side mount that comes with the C2 kit. Seems like Bob want 225-250whp I think a Golf R ic would be pretty sufficient, no?



No way is the oem intercooler good for 350hp.

There are proven benefits to upgrading the intercooler on a Golf R with typical bolt ons which is about 300hp

On a side note why would you spend the money to turbo the 2.5 for only 225hp? Considering they can make 300hp all day long without issue


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Exactly. From his threads I feel like he is somebodies prisoner... Maybe mommy and daddy? Can't mod the car per their inspection " morality clause"...


Now you're just being an ass.

http://www.tceq.texas.gov/airquality/mobilesource/vetech/tampering.html#tamp1



> Tampering is removing or making inoperable any system or device used to control emissions from a motor vehicle engine. The motor vehicle is defined as any self-propelled vehicle designed for transporting persons or property on a street or highway. The only exception to the tampering rule is the need to install a new certified emission control system or device that is equally effective in reducing vehicle emissions.
> 
> Tampering may include, but is not limited to:
> 
> ...


And you can't legally resell the car either. I can pull up the statute if you want, but I'd rather not.

I'm sure you can figure out what industry I work in. If you don't want to help me, fine. But don't keep being such an *******.

Here is the exemption:
http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=30&pt=1&ch=114&rl=20



> (d) Any part or component of an air pollution control system or device of a motor vehicle or motor vehicle engine equipped with such air pollution control system or device in compliance with federal motor vehicle rules shall not be replaced with a different part or component unless such part or component is designated as a replacement for the specific make and model of the vehicle or vehicle engine.


Currently NONE of the aftermarket companies are providing emissions dynos besudes nuespeed, and they've only done that for their Pflow. I'm going to ask C2 to run a full-on dyno w/ smog on their kit, but I don't know if they'll actually be willing to do so.


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

whats your occupation


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> whats your occupation


You have three guesses and the first two don't count. I'm not interested in keeping up with this pissing contest.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> whats your occupation


Oooh ooh ohh, is it LAWYER!? Wait, the lawyers I work for all do coke and grow weed...nevermind.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if he were a good lawyer, he wouldnt be driving a base engine VW...

and he sounds old enough... so i dont think he's a "starter" lawyer either. That's all different if he's an environmental lawyer like Marshall Erickson and they pay him like ****, as they do to Marshal.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh whatever OP Ohio has the same law and I dont have _Gestapo_ demanding to go over the car with a comb. I have 2 friends in Texas and Im pretty sure they are still legally driving their turbo R's...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't understand how you have to follow emissions laws like it's the word of god, but are ok with hiding other performance mods which violate the "morality clause".


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Oh whatever OP Ohio has the same law and I dont have _Gestapo_ demanding to go over the car with a comb. I have 2 friends in Texas and Im pretty sure they are still legally driving their turbo R's...





Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I don't understand how you have to follow emissions laws like it's the word of god, but are ok with hiding other performance mods which violate the "morality clause".


I'm pretty sure the inspections are gonna be done to minimum standard. Only reason you could run into a problem would be maybe if you were moving between states, assuming you need an out of state inspection there like we do in Canada. Even then though, that's more safety. Keep stock emissions stuff and I bet you'd pass. Could also see if there are currently any turbo guys in the states you may live in, just a thought. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I'm pretty sure the inspections are gonna be done to minimum standard. Only reason you could run into a problem would be maybe if you were moving between states, assuming you need an out of state inspection there like we do in Canada. Even then though, that's more safety. Keep stock emissions stuff and I bet you'd pass. *Could also see if there are currently any turbo guys in the states you may live in, just a thought.*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


There is (assuming he lives in Texas) one having bags, shaved bay, and big turbo. Plus you Heffner out there lots of custom big names in Texas


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I don't understand how you have to follow emissions laws like it's the word of god, but are ok with hiding other performance mods which violate the "morality clause".


The only issue with installing a turbocharger is the emissions. I'm going to maintain the emissions laws to the letter, but the process of proving that I have not altered the emissions in any way possible is.....expensive.

What's your beef Pat? I'm going to hide it to avoid it ever being made an issue of.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No beef. Hypocrisy is funny.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Oooh ooh ohh, is it LAWYER!? Wait, the lawyers I work for all do coke and grow weed...nevermind.


Nope.



thygreyt said:


> if he were a good lawyer, he wouldnt be driving a base engine VW...
> 
> and he sounds old enough... so i dont think he's a "starter" lawyer either. That's all different if he's an environmental lawyer like Marshall Erickson and they pay him like ****, as they do to Marshal.


I'm quite good at my job, Fred. And I'm not exactly ancient.

I bought the car I bought because Volkswagen makes the only decent 3 door hatchback left on the market. I'd be in a Focus ST if Ford wasn't so damn set on putting 4 doors on them.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> No beef. Hypocrisy is funny.


Would you please explain to me how I'm being a hypocrite? The turbocharger isn't specifically illegal in most states if it meets the emissions of all other PZEV A5 chassis 2.5L cars in 2013. I just don't want to have to pay out the ass for the testing --so I'm going to avoid it in the first place.

You can find that hypocritical, but please reserve your comments to something other than flaming.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 doors for more whores ST trumps Rabbit and GTI errday


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Someones too defensive. Just enjoying this train wreck.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Someones too defensive. Just enjoying this train wreck.


:heart:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Someones too defensive. Just enjoying this train wreck.


I apologize that I am not properly equipped for the hostility. eace:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Even if u make it look stock how do u intend on making it function like
Stock?


----------

